# Police: 1  Ninja: 0



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.therepublic.com/view/story/d4953ecc850b47c19f81f7c03b45b0b9/SD--Sword-Suspect/




> Rapid City police use beanbags fired from shotgun to subdue man armed with 2 ninja-type swords
> 
> RAPID CITY, S.D.  Rapid City police used a beanbag shotgun to subdue a man they say attacked them with ninja-type swords.
> 
> Authorities say officers who responded to a disturbance call at a hotel late Thursday afternoon were confronted by a drunk man armed with two swords who was uncooperative. An officer fired three beanbag rounds at the man's legs and the suspect collapsed.



I do not understand why he did not simply slice the beanbags in half.


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 2, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://www.therepublic.com/view/story/d4953ecc850b47c19f81f7c03b45b0b9/SD--Sword-Suspect/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would He have to?
Ninjas can dodge Bullets.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 2, 2011)

That's ok... the police only ever get the really bad ninjas.  They don't have a chance against the good ones...


----------

